# Braking



## Rhimestonetiger (Jan 21, 2021)

I have also noticed thay when i come to a full stop with the ctd when i let go of the brakes it feels like it lets it go late and it jolts be forward a bit does anybody else have this issue?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Normal. The ecm puts the car in neutral. I believe it is for a smoother idle time while not moving. Takes the converter load off the engine for a bit.

I find it annoying but have grown use to it. Slipping the shifter into manual keeps it in gear.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> Normal. The ecm puts the car in neutral. I believe it is for a smoother idle time while not moving. Takes the converter load off the engine for a bit.
> 
> I find it annoying but have grown use to it. Slipping the shifter into manual keeps it in gear.


On the GM press release I saw it was made for city mpg. This way the engine doesn’t have drag by the TQ in N.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Rhimestonetiger said:


> I have also noticed thay when i come to a full stop with the ctd when i let go of the brakes it feels like it lets it go late and it jolts be forward a bit does anybody else have this issue?


Known problem with this Aisin transmission. It typically becomes more pronounced during warmer weather.

There are things you can do to help improve it. Such as multiple fluid flushes with a higher performance fluid, like Amsoil Signature Series. Or positioning the shifter in manual just as your coming to a stop.

But the problem only truly goes away with the more expensive messures of replacing the valve body or the entire transmission itself. 

How many kilometres do you have on your car?


----------



## Rhimestonetiger (Jan 21, 2021)

Tomko said:


> Known problem with this Aisin transmission. It typically becomes more pronounced during warmer weather.
> 
> There are things you can do to help improve it. Such as multiple fluid flushes with a higher performance fluid, like Amsoil Signature Series. Or positioning the shifter in manual just as your coming to a stop.
> 
> ...


I have 82 thousand km


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup, ours has been doing this for years - sometimes, it's so harsh it feels like you've gotten rear-ended, because you're getting on the gas and it still hasn't bothered to shift back into drive.

Oddly, only ever happened _after_ switching to AMSOIL Signature series fluid - likely was from the trans lines leaking out a large amount of fluid before that. Seems like it occasionally happens every so often now in winter, too.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yeah I have this in my 1.4 every stop light. Figured it was normal, but don’t like it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Rhimestonetiger said:


> I have 82 thousand km


That’s interesting. I wouldn’t have expected it to come on so soon. I’m guessing that your car was used for mostly city or stop-and-go driving. 

Mine first started to act up at 122,000 km. The dealer replaced a seeping cooler line, changed the ATF, changed the valve body and ATF again. Finally at 146,000 km changed the entire transmission.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ours started around 70k miles or so. I think one of the last months before the PT warranty was up, we took it to the dealer, and they "could not replicate", of course...I expect a new trans in the future, sigh. That's going to be a pain in the ass to replace.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Ours started around 70k miles or so. I think one of the last months before the PT warranty was up, we took it to the dealer, and they "could not replicate", of course...I expect a new trans in the future, sigh. That's going to be a pain in the ass to replace.


My worries is the cost. Labor will be high at a dealer and a replacement I also think will have the same problem. I’m at 40k and atm all good. Too bad there isn’t a shop that Can rebuild these with better parts like how folks bulletproof other GM truck trans.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep - that's why if it comes to it, it'll probably be me doing it.

And yeah, I haven't seen many options to build the Aisin trans. I'd just like it not to be a piece of ****. Maybe just the valvebody needs to be replaced to solve the issues we have, but I recall that being buried pretty far in the trans.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Yep - that's why if it comes to it, it'll probably be me doing it.
> 
> And yeah, I haven't seen many options to build the Aisin trans. I'd just like it not to be a piece of ****. Maybe just the valvebody needs to be replaced to solve the issues we have, but I recall that being buried pretty far in the trans.


Why are so many of these modern trans having issues. I get they are more electric and modern but these are simple by now 6speed TQ trans. Not fancy DCT or 8 speeds. They should be 3 speed reliable by now.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have to wonder if it's inadequate filtration _or_ lack of cooling provided by simply having the surface area of said filter.

And with our transmission in general, it really seems to be hit or miss - we're up in Michigan and deal with cold weather for more of the year than hot temps. Meanwhile, you're down in Florida, where cold is rare. You don't have the same issues we do, despite having much warmer weather regularly. It's quite the conundrum.

Now, maybe ours would have been fine if I caught the leaking lines early on? I only caught them because the transmission was taking _seconds_ to downshift after you put the pedal to the floor; terrifying because normally this was done in preparation of passing in oncoming - not a time you want a transmission to take its sweet time. Perhaps the fluid being low enough either caused some kind of damage or cavitation?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I have to wonder if it's inadequate filtration _or_ lack of cooling provided by simply having the surface area of said filter.
> 
> And with our transmission in general, it really seems to be hit or miss - we're up in Michigan and deal with cold weather for more of the year than hot temps. Meanwhile, you're down in Florida, where cold is rare. You don't have the same issues we do, despite having much warmer weather regularly. It's quite the conundrum.
> 
> Now, maybe ours would have been fine if I caught the leaking lines early on? I only caught them because the transmission was taking _seconds_ to downshift after you put the pedal to the floor; terrifying because normally this was done in preparation of passing in oncoming - not a time you want a transmission to take its sweet time. Perhaps the fluid being low enough either caused some kind of damage or cavitation?


With such a small sample size no way to know. I absolutely hate that we don’t have a removable trans filter. I also did a trans flush with GM fluid at 23k and now at 40 amsoil is going in.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I hate it as well. A buddy of mine has an '11 or so Fusion, and it uses this same transmission. He's **** near religious on fluid changes, simply because of how dark it gets so quickly.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> I hate it as well. A buddy of mine has an '11 or so Fusion, and it uses this same transmission. He's **** near religious on fluid changes, simply because of how dark it gets so quickly.


Kinda funny, but the Cruze and Fusion we have use the 6 speed Aisin from the Diesel and the GM/Ford 6 speed. 

The Fusion is clunky in cold temps - the Cruze just doesn't lock up the torque converter for a bit, but shifts smoothly. The Fusion is fine in hot weather, and the Cruze is a clunky mess. 

Both have a cooling setup with a water to (transmission) oil heat exchanger and the Cruze also has an auxiliary air to oil cooler.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

And I've watched the trans temp on Torque in the summer (from the passenger seat) and never found it to be absurdly high or anything. But I've also never been able to catch it neutral-slamming itself while on Torque.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Rhimestonetiger said:


> I have also noticed thay when i come to a full stop with the ctd when i let go of the brakes it feels like it lets it go late and it jolts be forward a bit does anybody else have this issue?


I have the Australian CTD and it uses the 6T45 transmission. The only problem I have noticed is when doing a DPF burn it is a bit jerky at low speed, other to that it seems to work fine. I believe the jerkiness is more engine related than transmission. Once cruising everything is normal.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I would say it is - ours gets that way with the Trifecta tune (you can hear the turbo "chuff chuff chuff" if you drive it at part throttle - it's fine at WOT during a regen). Took me a while to figure out what was causing it, but once I pulled up Torque, I noticed that Regen was active when it was happening.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

It is not a know problem.

It is called neutral idle. A supposed feature.

GM and others have been using it for years.

I am just glad the 14 & 15 diesels didn't get auto start/stop.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I would say it is - ours gets that way with the Trifecta tune (you can hear the turbo "chuff chuff chuff" if you drive it at part throttle - it's fine at WOT during a regen). Took me a while to figure out what was causing it, but once I pulled up Torque, I noticed that Regen was active when it was happening.


How do you like the trifecta tune. I’m pretty close on getting it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> How do you like the trifecta tune. I’m pretty close on getting it.


Aside from the minor weird part-throttle behavior during a regen, it's a solid tune. I haven't put it on the dyno since getting it, but, especially from a roll, it seems to have a *lot* more steam.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Aside from the minor weird part-throttle behavior during a regen, it's a solid tune. I haven't put it on the dyno since getting it, but, especially from a roll, it seems to have a *lot* more steam.


Mpg wise it’s about the same as stock not worse? How’s the off line lag with TC/SCS off?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's about the same - if not a tiny bit better on long highway hauls. 

It's been a while since I've done anything off the line with everything off, I can't quite remember how it behaved. But in regular driving, you can tell it's got more to give.


----------

